

Adblock Plus Is All New for Chrome, Safari and Opera - spountzy
https://adblockplus.org/releases/adblock-plus-189-for-chrome-opera-and-safari-released

======
izietto
Use uBlock on Chrome, is more transparent
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%C2%B5block/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm?hl=en)

------
Nanzikambe
Interesting definition of "All New"

